# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Mike Alexander and DataPig Technologies

## alansidman

Does anyone here have contact with Mike.  Are his blog sites down?  I have not been able to log onto his blog or older web sites.  Has he shut down his sites or is it my computer?  Any information?

----------


## TMS

No. I see this:





> This site can’t be reached
> 
> www.datapigtechnologies.com’s server IP address could not be found.
> Try:
> Checking the connection
> ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

----------


## alansidman

Thanks Trevor.  I know now that its not my PC.  Curious what happened?  Will post here if I find out.

----------


## AliGW

The subscription to the domain was updated on 29 August this year and will not expire until 2020, so it's not a case of the domain expiring. The only E-mail address given in the WHOIS information is a no reply address.

----------


## AnalystND

I was watching his videos to learn more advanced and VBA. Even though they're old, still very useful! 
I had to stop at end of August to fill in for a colleague on leave.
Today I tried to go to his site and got the same "can't be reached" message.  :EEK!: 
Does anyone know of other advanced Excel and VBA tutorials I can use?
Thanks!

----------

